# The Story of Mads



## CompletelyShameless (Jul 30, 2008)

wow, so I fail at updating.

Holden's been amazing<3 the end.

work's been interesting. Just been doing the usual;; Friday I groomed and lunged all the horses [except for puff.. didn't get to him] and did the barns.

yesterday I went down south to ride a pony for someone.. oh dear. Well first off it's an ancient Paso Fino, right. yeahh. so I tack it up, and as soon as I got on the thing started flipping out, so we switched bridles and put it in a hackamore to see if that made her happier, which it sort of did at first. 
Here's a little personality profile on the mare that I discovered when I got there. You can't ride her with a bit apparently. You can't use your leg. They get on her and go into the largo immediately because she doesn't like to walk or corto.
oh yes, you just read that right. they get on, bypass walk and trot, and immediately start _cantering_.
So I was determined to make this beast walk, and she was determined to dump me :lol: everytime we got by the gate she would suddenly stop dead, start spinning, backing, doing little rears [keep in mind this was a very small enclosed area full of trees], then she'd whip her head around and put her nose at my leg.. ever tried straightening out a horse in a hackamore? hahah. and of course you can't put your leg on her because rarely will she actually go forward. I wasn't concerned by the little rears and just pushed her through them very carefully. Well, she eventually spazzed completely, backed us into a corner next to the gate, and I knew we were screwed. I couldn't get off of her because of where we were located, I couldn't have someone come in and try to lead her out of the corner, and I couldn't risk pushing her forward. So we sat there for a little while as I tried to figure out what to do, but apparently my inaction upset her and she reared again;; but this time she flipped. We completely crushed their metal gate, I ended up sitting on top of it with the horse on the ground underneath me.. luckily we were both fine. so I got back on her and rode her around for a little while longer without her rearing and considered that a success, so I got off, convinced the people [who have very little experience] that they need a trainer, and left.
First and last time I ride that horse, I can guarantee it.

Buuuut on a happier note :] I'm supposed to start riding two horses for my friend while she's healing from her surgery -- a AQHA mare and an Oldenburg mare.
QH -- *she's for sale*








Oldenburg








They can't afford to pay the trainer to ride them anymore, and I'm a lot cheaper, haha. So those two should be fun :]


----------



## rubyrules (Jul 29, 2008)

Wow. That Paso sounded like a crazy horse. Glad you two are okay! 

How much do you charge to ride other people's horses?


----------



## CompletelyShameless (Jul 30, 2008)

I know, right! Come to find out she had reared the last time they rode her when the kid was on her.. they thought after I was done riding her was a good time to tell me that.

depends on the horse 
haha, no, I'm usually riding horses for my boss so I get paid by the hour on them.. which usually evens out to about $10 a ride. Other people give me $20 a ride. 
I'm just going to have them pay my fuel to get back and forth for these two though.
I really have nothing set in stone, hahah. clearly, eh


----------



## rubyrules (Jul 29, 2008)

Some people are flat out stupid. But you really are lucky you guys got away without injuries. I know a girl who was paralyzed from the waist down when the horse reared and flipped over backwards. Very good rider too. I believe she was trying to get the horse to lower its head and it just spazzed out.

Haha. You are pretty cheap though. You could get away with charging a lot more since you are so experienced. I'll keep that in mind though. I just wanted to know what other people charged. If I ride someone else's horse I'm probably going to charge 20 now.


----------



## CompletelyShameless (Jul 30, 2008)

yeah, $20's enough to make you happy but not so much that the owner's like eeeek. haha

soo yesterday. groomed Mambo and Puff, washed Puff's tail, did the barns, did some laundry, wiped down the saddles.

Lunged Holden over fences :] he was terrified of the green box, haha

*UHB's back! how random.*


----------



## CompletelyShameless (Jul 30, 2008)

Rode Holden yesterday;; he was good. his flatting has improved soo much
lunged and bathed Puff & Chili, did the barns, cleaned up the washrack, put some laundry away andd that was all.


----------



## CompletelyShameless (Jul 30, 2008)

yesterday -- rode Holden quickly;; he was great :]
work.. eh, I don't even remember. nothing amazing.
then I went out and rode Shamey bareback :] I love him.


----------

